# Care Sheets



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi All,

I am currently in the process of setting up a rescue website. My aim, when up and running, is to be able to help and advise pet owners of small animals who may be struggling, but also to take on "tossed away" animals. My experience lies with hamsters, mice, rats, guinea pigs and rabbits. I am currently writing care sheets for these to publish, but I have no/very little experience with multimammates, harvest mice, Gambian Pouched Rats, Acacia rats, chinchillas, degu, dormice and African Pygmy Hedgehogs. Or if anyone can think of any other small animal I would be grateful. I am not looking into taking on these animals (not until I know a LOT more) but I would like to put up care sheets on the site for people to use. 

Does anyone have a care sheet that I could publish on the site? I would, of course, reference the author of this, I would not pass this off as my own! If anyone can help me with this then I would be extremely grateful!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i dont have any care sheets but if you want to ask me any qs about chins and APHs then you know how to find me


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i dont have any care sheets but if you want to ask me any qs about chins and APHs then you know how to find me


Thanks hun!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

What about Chipmunks and Gerbils?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Niki if you have a look on Crittery they have information on most animals and exotics too - It's got good info on it!

Species information - Crittery Exotics

She's also on the forum and you have probably seen her about and her name is obviously Crittery and i'm sure she would answer any questions needed too

Also i don't think you see or hear of many chipmunks but i could answer anything on them!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

I also don't have any care sheets and as Sam has offered for Chins and APH's, I can cover Goo's if you like


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

A big thank you to you all!! I will get to work on these hopefully tonight....will be asking the three of you a lot. I will PM Crittery.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What a lovely thing to do Niki, it would be unbelievably helpful to have a source to turn to when people ask about a certain species


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> What a lovely thing to do Niki, it would be unbelievably helpful to have a source to turn to when people ask about a certain species


Awww thanks! My problem is there are so many species I know so little about! But I am good at soaking up info when it comes to small animals!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Great idea 

Do you want me to get you a Gerbil one? Do you want pictures with it or just the information?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

GerbilNik said:


> Great idea
> 
> Do you want me to get you a Gerbil one? Do you want pictures with it or just the information?


Great now I am embarrassed!! One of the most common small animal pets!!! It would be fantastic if you could get one...and pics are always great! If it is your own one I will reference you on it...whether it be you personally or your rescue! Thank you!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

niki87 said:


> *Great now I am embarrassed!!* One of the most common small animal pets!!! It would be fantastic if you could get one...and pics are always great! If it is your own one I will reference you on it...whether it be you personally or your rescue! Thank you!


Haha oooops 

Do you have any specifics as to how long it is to be or how much detail to go into? Also if there are certain topics you want covered let me know x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

GerbilNik said:


> Haha oooops
> 
> Do you have any specifics as to how long it is to be or how much detail to go into? Also if there are certain topics you want covered let me know x


I have been compiling a dwarf hamster one and so far the sub-titles are "Info", "housing", "bedding", "food and water", "toys and housing", "handling". Might end up adding more...but that's all I got at the mo. Am hoping for quite in-depth but not too off-putting for younger readers.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i had to do a care sheet on rats for college that i can forward you if you like?
(it may be of use- the tutor- a vet nurse- liked it  )


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> i had to do a care sheet on rats for college that i can forward you if you like?
> (it may be of use- the tutor- a vet nurse- liked it  )


That would be amazing actually!! Can you PM it and your name that you would like me to use on it to say you wrote it? Thank you!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok leave it with me and I'll see what i can do


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I would definitely include pics-younger readers especially will be put off by masses of text and no cute furry things to look at LOL. Pics also would be good for cage sizes/wheel sizes-showing for example how a hamster should look on a proper wheel as opposed to a too small one etc,pics of how to hold small animals,species specific substrate choices...


----------

